# Savage Century, Oct.16th - De.Pa.Md.



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.whiteclaybicycleclub.org/Events-WCBC/savage.htm

Anyone do this ride before, hints or thoughts would be apprciated.


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

I do most of the hills in this ride almost weekly. Nothing is that severe in altitude gain
and length. I do agree that unless you are a strong climber compact gearing is in order.
Most of the roads in this area are what I would call "heavy rollers." Short, steep up
and downs. The roads have very little traffic and are well paved. Unfortunately I'm
on-call that weekend so no ride for me.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

I live in the area and plan on doing this ride.. Only issue is that I'll be away for work the entire week so no bike time leading up to the hill climbing. Oh well!!


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I plan on doing this ride... there appears to be no flat areas. Does a peloton even form?


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Could be VERY windy, 21mph + gusts 
http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/19711

see post about head winds
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=228382


----------

